# Defrag OS/2



## tushkahoma (Mar 29, 2002)

Does anyone know how to run defrag in OS/2 ??


----------



## m-dash (Nov 12, 2003)

None of the versions of OS/2 I've used (2.0 through Warp 3.0) have a built-in defrag utility... if you're using an HPFS formatted hard drive, as opposed to a FAT drive, you probably don't need to worry about defragging anyway... HPFS uses a much more efficient method of storing files on hard disks that is resistant to fragmentation.

There have been third-party disk utility programs released for OS/2, such as Gamma Tech Utilities, that supposedly can defrag even HPFS formatted drives, but I've never used them.


----------

